# My personal 2012 deer.



## brian33080 (Jan 16, 2013)

I mounted this deer for the 2012 Ohio Taxidermy Championships. 
It's the my personal best with a bow. 
Thanks for looking
Brian










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## runningdeer (Mar 30, 2007)

looks awesome!


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Looks great and I like the drinking doe!


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

Sweeet


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

Very nice!!


----------



## brian33080 (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Great buck! Very unique mount. Very impressive


----------



## buckroar (Oct 15, 2012)

awesome deer great job!


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Great buck, great looking work


----------



## Scoutll (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

Awesome buck and mounts.:thumbs_up


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

stud buck great mount


----------



## brian33080 (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks for all the complements. 
Brian


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## brian g (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Congrats great looking buck and mount.


----------



## MarshBuck89 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thats pretty sweet! Well done!


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Heck of a buck and a good looking mount


----------



## HORNS-A-PLENTY (Mar 6, 2012)

...wow...unreal....

CAMX Wildman


----------



## brian33080 (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## compaq4 (Jan 26, 2013)

good work sir


----------



## brian33080 (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks for all the nice comments. The molded and then coasted the water using at two part resin. I have probably 30 hrs in the water alone.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Thats awesome


----------



## brian33080 (Jan 16, 2013)

brian33080 said:


> Thanks for all the nice comments. I molded and then casted the water using at two part resin. I have probably 30 hrs in the water alone.


I'm not sure why, but the wording on my previous post was not right. I corrected it. My phone has a mind of its own.


----------



## hodgson_joshua (Oct 24, 2013)

Truly Amazing


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Beautiful!.


----------



## smokenarrow (Jul 27, 2012)

That's really impressive, if you didn't win I'd like to see the mount that did!


----------



## brian33080 (Jan 16, 2013)

No I didn't win but I did place second in the masters division. Thanks for thinking I should have. There are a lot of talented taxidermist. I'll post a pic with the results. 
Thanks
Brian


----------



## brian33080 (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

What form did you use for the buck?


----------



## SeasonTicket (Nov 15, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## brian33080 (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## Tribute0613 (Nov 21, 2013)

Looks Greate!


----------



## Honolua (Jun 6, 2013)

Wow, you are talented... BUMP!


----------



## brian33080 (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Hunterrich (Oct 26, 2011)

wow that is a stunning mount im in shock!! beautiful work! i need to learn what u know!! WAY TO GO


----------



## brian33080 (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## compaq4 (Jan 26, 2013)

That looks great, congrats


----------



## cwatson (Jan 5, 2014)

Awesome looking buck. Great mount very unique. Congrats on the buck.


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

Nice work bro


----------



## bownero (Mar 12, 2011)

Sweet looking mounts!! You do awesome work!! Something to be proud off!!


----------



## brian33080 (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------



## Jalvord03 (Sep 13, 2020)

Awesome


----------

